# Place to Sell things



## thehenderson (Jul 16, 2011)

As we are moving back to the UK we have a lot of house items to sell does anyone know a site to advertise? I can't advertise on here without being a premium member.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Go onto the Friday ad online! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Go onto the Friday ad online!
> 
> Jo xxx


there - any local paper

there's a newish FB group called Sell Your Stuff - Spain, too, which seems to be busy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there - any local paper
> 
> there's a newish FB group called Sell Your Stuff - Spain, too, which seems to be busy


I ought to look at that, I'm having a clear out and could do with getting rid of a lot of stuff too

Jo xxx


----------



## thehenderson (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi thanks Jo

It's Richard Samantha's now ex partner I can't reply to your PM as this is a new account I just set up to sell on our stuff.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Richard, if you or your wife know anyone who's moving over here, it maybe worth contacting them!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thehenderson said:


> Hi thanks Jo
> 
> It's Richard Samantha's now ex partner I can't reply to your PM as this is a new account I just set up to sell on our stuff.


You can now!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thehenderson (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi again Jo i am still unable to reply to PM but when I can i'll reply in that thread instead.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thehenderson said:


> Hi again Jo i am still unable to reply to PM but when I can i'll reply in that thread instead.


it can take a while for the software to update, best just wait a while if it's something personal, eh?


----------



## thehenderson (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok no probs thanks for all the help.


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

thehenderson said:


> As we are moving back to the UK we have a lot of house items to sell does anyone know a site to advertise? I can't advertise on here without being a premium member.


segundamano.es and angloinfo.com are both region-based sites that have classifieds so you can see if they have one for your area.


----------

